# Yo-yo pics



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Who likes yo-yos and burmese loach ?




































L


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I do i do! 

Those are great photos!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I do to those guys are soooooo cute I am going to get some of them one of these days. Nice pics


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> I do to those guys are soooooo cute I am going to get some of them one of these days. Nice pics


They are shrimps and snails eaters so don't mix .... I mean with your snail-pet. 
Very good company for bettas if they are in a big tank.
L


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

lili said:


> They are shrimps and snails eaters so don't mix .... I mean with your snail-pet.
> Very good company for bettas if they are in a big tank.
> L


Thanks for the info, as I have both. Quess Ill have to wait for the new tank first. Pat


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

nice pics!! i especially like the 1st one - it looks like two buddies chillin' together lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6517/yoyomicams2.jpg

You know the one on the right is actually burmese loach right?

"Botia histrionica"


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/6517/yoyomicams2.jpg
> 
> You know the one on the right is actually burmese loach right?
> 
> "Botia histrionica"


Thank you for telling me !!!!!!!!! I was wondering what they really are !
I have two of those. I bought them as Yo-yo but I noticed that they are different. They are more shy. The female is very small (half of the male's size). The real yo-yo is more agressive and bold.

So, yes, who like burmese loach ? I wish I could find more of these ... lately I didn't see them anymore ....

L

PS : the first pic is my favourite too. They look like talking secretly ....


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

lili said:


> Thank you for telling me !!!!!!!!! I was wondering what they really are !
> I have two of those. I bought them as Yo-yo but I noticed that they are different. They are more shy. The female is very small (half of the male's size). The real yo-yo is more agressive and bold.
> 
> So, yes, who like burmese loach ? I wish I could find more of these ... lately I didn't see them anymore ....
> ...


i seriously doubt you can sex these


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I like them!

I have 5 botia kubotai (burmese border loaches aka polka-dot loaches).

I used to have 6 but one of them died after 2-3 weeks.  

The other 5 are chilling. They like to do mock battles and chase each other around. But most of the time they are chilling on a leaf or piece of driftwood.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

They will change as they mature..............

http://www.loaches.com/articles/botia-histrionica-development-of-markings-during-growth

Martin.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> i seriously doubt you can sex these


I can .... "tell"  . I have them for more than one year, since they were babies. One grew large and thick and bold and curious. The other one, the one I think is a girl, is half size, thin and shy. The group of 3 contains a third one also big and agressive. The two big one always fight for spots. The little one is always outside the game. They don't argue with her ..... She just looks different.The face is different. She is "pretty" with shorter whiskers.

I am joking, of course there is no way to tell, I know. 
L


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

MT-ED said:


> They will change as they mature..............
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/articles/botia-histrionica-development-of-markings-during-growth
> 
> Martin.


Thanks. Interesting article.
L


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

lili said:


> I can .... "tell"  . I have them for more than one year, since they were babies. One grew large and thick and bold and curious. The other one, the one I think is a girl, is half size, thin and shy. The group of 3 contains a third one also big and agressive. The two big one always fight for spots. The little one is always outside the game. They don't argue with her ..... She just looks different.The face is different. She is "pretty" with shorter whiskers.
> 
> I am joking, of course there is no way to tell, I know.
> L


Oh ok.  lol

cuzz I was gonna say all that could just be cuzz they're different species


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Oh ok.  lol
> 
> cuzz I was gonna say all that could just be cuzz they're different species


Oh, sorry. My bad. There are 3 of them. The one I call male is burmese too like the little one. He is not in the picture. He cannot be photographed.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> They will change as they mature..............
> 
> http://www.loaches.com/articles/botia-histrionica-development-of-markings-during-growth
> 
> Martin.


Really glad to see you back on the boards Martin 

lili Martin is a Loach expert and has contributed a very large amount of knowledge to the field. He helped write the book "Loaches" which was published recently


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Really glad to see you back on the boards Martin
> 
> lili Martin is a Loach expert and has contributed a very large amount of knowledge to the field. He helped write the book "Loaches" which was published recently


I thought he is an expert. In the picture the burmese was very young. This are last year photos. But she still has that golden-shinny look. The male (not in the pic) doesn't. His colors are not that nice.

They use to make those clicking sounds when they eat pellets but not anymore. It's a loud enough sound that anybody can hear.
Martin, do you know why they don't do that anymore. They use to do it everyday.

L


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The lack of clicking certainly won't be age related. Botia use this as a communication device but they also seem to make noises when eating certain foods. I've found Hikari Agae Wafers really get them clicking.

Martin.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah my burmese border loaches do the clicking sound when they eat HBH algae wafers!


----------

